
Stratis – easy to use local storage management for Linux - ofrzeta
https://stratis-storage.github.io/
======
ofrzeta
Also available as a COPR repo for Fedora 29:
[https://copr.fedorainfracloud.org/coprs/grover/stratis/](https://copr.fedorainfracloud.org/coprs/grover/stratis/)

